# The Best Organic Fertilizers for a Vegetable Garden



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

The Best Organic Fertilizers for a Vegetable Garden










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## Kyler Brown (Apr 26, 2016)

My wife and I have been getting into gardening together. I really appreciated this post, especially because I don't have a lot of experience with fertilizers. I never would have guessed that fish and seaweed were great for improving soil nutrients. Thanks for sharing this. https://www.naturesafe.com/markets/organic-farming/


----------



## Allison Taylor (Apr 27, 2016)

I read on a blog post that fish, bone and blood are good fertilisers for tomato plants when transplanting them into the open space garden. I'm somehow afraid to try it, though, as I think there will be a terrible odour around the whole garden.


----------



## Hummingbird88 (Jul 1, 2016)

Great tips! Has anybody got experience with Fermofeeds organic fertilizer (https://www.fermofeed.com/products/organic-fertilizers)? I am still pretty new to organic gardening and looking for a good brand to buy....


----------



## Carolina2017 (Feb 6, 2017)

Allison Taylor said:


> I read on a blog post that fish, bone and blood are good fertilisers for tomato plants when transplanting them into the open space garden. I'm somehow afraid to try it, though, as I think there will be a terrible odour around the whole garden.


You want have a odor...im new to gardening myself...growing my first...but i have a friend she uses fish guts. ..putting them about a foot below were she puts them about 4in in the ground around her plants and there the best tomatoes ever...diffidently try it..just the waste of the fish wouldn't use the bones.


----------



## Aimee Howard (Jul 6, 2016)

I had no idea that fish guts are used for that. When I started gardening (a couple of years ago) the most common organic fertilizer I used was cow excrement and it did amazing job. My garden is healthy and flourishing and the flowers... never seen them blooming so wildly. I know it is a bit "smelly exercise", but your garden will be much more revitalized after it. So trust me and try!


----------

